# Variable in andere Klasse übergeben



## Tunemaster (12. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute!

Hab eine Klasse wo ich die Verbindung zu meiner Datenbank herstelle und eine andere Klasse wo ich diese Verbindung trennen möchte.
Ich verbinde mich mit der Daten bank folgendermaßen:

```
Connection con = null;
.
.
.
con = DriverManager.getConnection(..,..,..,..)
```
Nun mein Problem:
Wie bekomme ich das "con" in meine andere Klasse wo ich die Verbindung beenden will? 

MfG Rene


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tunemaster _
> *Hi Leute!
> 
> Hab eine Klasse wo ich die Verbindung zu meiner Datenbank herstelle und eine andere Klasse wo ich diese Verbindung trennen möchte.
> ...



über jenen der die Klasse aufruft die die Connection öffnet.
Aber ich würde das nicht machen wenn ich du währe, sprich die Verbindung in einer öffnen und in der anderen Schliessen.
Aber naja:


```
public class MainClass {

 public static void main(String[] args) {
   DatabaseOpener dbopener = new DatabaseOpener();
   Connection conn = dbopener.getConnection();
   DatabaseCloser dbcloser = new DatabaseCloser(conn);
 }
}

public class DatabaseOpener { 
   public Connection getConnection() {
    /* Conn öffnen */
   ...
   return con;
  }
}

public class DatabaseCloser { 
 
 public DatabaseCloser(Connection conn)  {
   try { conn.close();
    } catch(SQLException e)  {
      Logger.log(Logger.SQLLOG,e.getMessage());
   }
 }
}
```


Intelligenter währe es aber wenn die Klasse die die Verbindung öffnet auch sämmtliche Kontrolle über das Schliessen der Verbindung behält. Noch intelligenter währe es einen Connectionpool aufzubauen, der in einem eigenen Thread läuft und auf Anfrage die Verbindungen rausrückt.


----------



## Tunemaster (13. Februar 2004)

hi,



> Noch intelligenter währe es einen Connectionpool aufzubauen, der in einem eigenen Thread läuft und auf Anfrage die Verbindungen rausrückt.



Das klingt sehr vernuenftig!
Wi schaut denn sowas aus?

MfG Rene


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tunemaster _
> *hi,
> 
> 
> ...


na so wie ich beschrieben habe 

lad dir die Klasse DbConnectionBroker von javaexchange.com runter, und schau dir die an


----------

